# Frage zu bestimmter htaccess-Funktion



## Nite ForCe (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich habe zwar die Suche bemüht, aber nur mit htaccess als Suchbegriff wird man totgeschmissen mit Suchergebnissen und ich wüsste leider nicht wie ich das eingrenzen kann da ich nicht einmal genau weiß was ich suchen muss.
Wenn das Thema also schon gibt, sorry.... ich hoffe mir wird dennoch geantwortet.

Also ...
ich suche eine Möglichkeit meine Seite dahingehend zu schützen das bei jedem Aufruf nur die Indexseite aufgerufen wird.
Also auch wenn ich http://www.meine-domain.de/bilder/index in die Browserzeile tippe das dann die http://www.meine-domain.de/index.html angezeigt wird. So das man halt nur von dieser Seite aus über die Navigation die einzelnen Seiten besichtigen kann und nicht über die Favoriten oder ähnliches direkt zu einer Seite springt.

wer weiß Rat ?

Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich kann dir leider nicht wirklich helfen, aber ich denke das du im Webserver Forum  eher eine Antwort bekommen wirst 

bye


----------



## Nite ForCe (17. Oktober 2003)

könnt dann vielleicht ein Mod oder so den Thread ins passende Forum (ver)schieben?
Thanx


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich will jetzt keinen Mist erzählen, aber ich denke, dass die .htaccess Direktiven sehr limitiert sind.

Du kannst auf jeden Fall mit der <Directory></Directory> Direktive arbeiten.

Ansonsten musst du eben ein wenig blättern: HTTPD Documentation 

Kannst ja mal die "Tipps zur Sicherheit", ".htaccess-Dateien" durchlesen.


----------

